# Newbie to fire starter?



## vtanker (Mar 9, 2009)

*How do you move up the chain from newbie to fire starter and so on??*


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 9, 2009)

This will explain it all for ya:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=49419


----------



## vtanker (Mar 9, 2009)

How Do You Become An *otbs* Or *smf* Member?


----------



## Dutch (Mar 9, 2009)

You are a *SMF Member* when you join the Forum 

To become an OTBS Member, you need to be nominated and then the nomination needs to be seconded by an active OTBS member. see the posted link for more details-

http://smokingmeatforums.com/showpos...10&postcount=1


----------



## vtanker (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW. I now have something to look forward to! I will wait for the nomination. Thank you so much for your help. I feel that you went way beyond to help me.


----------

